# New to Ice Fishing



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I am getting ready to start ice fishing here within the next week or so. I am looking at what kind of pole I want to get. For a beginner, what would be the best pole? I looked around at Sportsmans and talked to some guys there who said to get a medium action and a reel with at least a 3 bearing reel. There were a few good ones there for about 40 bucks. Is that good? 

What all do I need to buy?! >>O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I dont think you need a reel much different than your normal reel for a beginner. I like the Eagle Claw $8 poles, I dont like the really light action, but you do need some sort of indicator as it is difficult to see the very small nibbles. As far as essentials-spoon to clean ice from your ice hole, auger, maniac 1/8 oz horizontal jigs and meal worms just as the bare necessities. Dont forget the Corn Nuts, that is our traditional snack.


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm still somewhat new to ice fishing but what I've consistently caught fish with is Swedish Pimples in blue and green, ratfinkees, ratso a and shrimpos in green and pink. Black and white marabou jigs. And those little all metal ice flies. 

As far as ice rods I went the cheap route and bought a $12 pole and reel. It's worked alright although ill probably switch the reel out sometime here soon.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

1) Rod, Reel, and Tackle toward your target species (The deeper the water the heavier the action. Dinky ice rods are extremely difficult to set the hook in 50+ feet of water.) You want to research what you are going to be fishing for a plan accordingly.
2) Ice Auger - match with the size of fish that you are fishing for.
3) Flasher - *This is the best ice fishing purchase, I have every made. * $300+, but worth every penny.
4) Sled


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm with Huge on the poles, but the reels matter to me a lot. I don't like the reels that come with the ice combo's they seem cheap, but the main thing I look for is the anti reverse. I have lost a lot of hook ups in the past because the reel went backwards a quarter to a half inch when trying to set the hook.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

on the cheap here it goes,

1. cheapest hand auger you can find with good blades

2. cheap plastic laddle to scoop out ice hole

3. buy a combo rod and reel, medium action. That'll cost you under 20 bucks.

4. 1.50 two pack strike indicator

5. cheapest small spoon/kastmaster you can find, remove the treble hook, this will be used as your weight. then tie about 15 inches of leader to it.

6. Tie on any sort of cheap heads and small plastic combo. this can be some white glow 1/16 ounce heads and pair them with some fresh water basics glow crickets or maniac cutter bugs etc.... OR a tried and true rat finkee the size 6 ones if you are chasing trout.

7. any sort of thing to tip the jig with, meal worms, salmon egg, cut bait, shrimp pieces etc...

8. find a cheap sled on ksl to carry it all out there. don't forget to bring a chair or bucket to sit on.

9. Once you get the fever you will buy the nice stuff. fish finder, tent, heater, lots of other jigs, jaw jacker etc...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my 30+ years of ice fishing all I have ever used is cheap Walmart type 3' poles but I have put better reels on them. I also don't fish with bait anymore since I learned what kind of jigs the fish like. 

I'll use a 1/64oz jig with various colored heads with big eyes. I then put a Berkley power wiggler on the jig as a body, they also come in various colors and then tip the end of the hook with 1/2 a meal worm. Let the line sink and if you ever see the line quit moving, set the hook. One of my best nights on the ice it was so dark you couldn't see you hand in front of your face and we were using luminous headed jigs. The fish were eating them like crazy and after a half hour we started turning fish back since we had our limits of 2lb+ trout.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is a question: Are Ice Reels the same as any other spinning reel I would buy? I would love to just buy one nice spinning reel to use for both ice fishing and regular lake fishing.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> I also don't fish with bait anymore since I learned what kind of jigs the fish like.
> 
> I'll use a 1/64oz jig with various colored heads with big eyes. I then put a Berkley power wiggler on the jig as a body... and then tip the end of the hook with 1/2 a meal worm.


 Not sure what you consider as bait, but I certainly consider meal worms and power bait as bait .

While I don't think you have to spend $60 on an ice rod and another $50 on a reel then another $1000 on electronics and power auger, I do believe that your experience will be MUCH more positive if you buy a decent graphite rod with a sensitive tip and mid-rod backbone and you won't need a strike indicator (I love Berkley Lightning Ice rods $15 - $20) and a nice reel with a minimum of 3 bearings (look at the Pflueger Trion $30). Cheap reels will cost you fish by having crappy drags. Spool it with quality 4 to 6 lb line (Trilene, Suffix, Northland, etc.), unless you are expecting fish larger than 24". Buy the best auger you can afford. A Strike Master Lazer hand auger is 100 times faster and easier than the blue Mora and the blades last much longer. I would suggest 6" (much easier to drill than the 8") unless you are after 10+ lb trout. Pick up a variety of 1.5" to 3"tubes or Maniac baits, Lindy Fat Boys, Frosty's, Rattlin Flyers, Custom Jigs Demons, Ratso's, Rat Finke's, Shrimpo's and Slender Spoons. I've not found many colors that won't work but I favor whites, greens, yellows, pinks, red, orange, blues, and black. Tip most of these with bait such as night crawlers, wax worms, meal worms, spikes, Berkley Gulp baits or dead minnows. Plastic lures i.e. tubes, Maniac's, Ratso's, Shrimpo's often do better without bait added, just keep them moving.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

fishnate said:


> Not sure what you consider as bait, but I certainly consider meal worms and power bait as bait .


They are actually fished as a jig and not left alone to sit on the bottom or suspended. I have never actually caught any fish with the power wigglers when I have used them as a bait but using them as a body of a jig they work a lot better.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

GreenFletchings said:


> Here is a question: Are Ice Reels the same as any other spinning reel I would buy? I would love to just buy one nice spinning reel to use for both ice fishing and regular lake fishing.


Yes, but be careful. Not all, but a lot of the spinning reels they sell on the combos are super cheap! Make sure they are built of quality material. A lot of the HT's and South Bend Reels are made of plastic and have junk drags. You can get some nice Pflueger, Shimano, Quantum, or Mitchel reels for under $35 that you can use in open water. Just make sure to match the size to your rod. A smaller size reel (6 to 8 oz) usually balances best with short rods.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> They are actually fished as a jig and not left alone to sit on the bottom or suspended. I have never actually caught any fish with the power wigglers when I have used them as a bait but using them as a body of a jig they work a lot better.


Gotcha. I don't think I've ever fished with bait alone through the ice. I have always used some sort of jig or spoon which I may or may not tip with live bait depending on fish activity level. Over the last 5 years I depend on plastic appeal a lot more and much less on tipping with maggots or meat.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

fishnate said:


> Yes, but be careful. Not all, but a lot of the spinning reels they sell on the combos are super cheap! Make sure they are built of quality material. A lot of the HT's and South Bend Reels are made of plastic and have junk drags. You can get some nice Pflueger, Shimano, Quantum, or Mitchel reels for under $35 that you can use in open water. Just make sure to match the size to your rod. A smaller size reel (6 to 8 oz) usually balances best with short rods.


Perfect. My plan is to buy a reel on it's own. I was looking at a Plueger yesterday actually and I think that is what I will get. It was a 5 bearing with anti reverse. I'm just hoping it will work on both and ice rod and a regular 6-7ft rod as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dumb question from a dumberer Cajun. Can you catch catfish ice fishing? I wouldn't mind going but I love eating catfish and would love to catch some since I got a new electric filet knife that is jumping out of the package to slice up some prime catfish fillets.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Look on ksl for good used equipment. Meaning a shack, augar (with sharp blades), ice spoon for dipping slush out of the hole, 5 gallon bucket, ice flies, or jigs, cleets for boots, and the forems for reports and helpfull hints. On the fishing pole side of things I buy the cheapest untralite pole and reel combo I can find. I like the flimsy poles, It makes it easier to see the bite and is fun to reel in a big fish on them. I buy them at sportsmans for under $20.00. The reels are not the best, but they still do fine for me. I'm cheap when it comes to gear. I make it a goal to save a little cash to add to my gear every year. During the summer you can pick up cheap gear on the ksl ads. Anything to keep you warm, and comfortable is best. If you are cold it doesnt make it enjoyable.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Few more months stores will be closing out ice fishing equipment. Thats a good time to stock up on things for next season. Eskimo has a fire sale on returned tents on ebay each spring... they grade them A through D in terms of quality / wear etc. You can get some fantastic deals then.


-DallanC


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Would it be a bad idea to ice fish in waders? I ask because they are insulated, waterproof, and I already have them..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The only time that I saw that I may of needed waders was when there was a foot of slush on top of the ice. Other than that you are ice fishing not wading.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Dumb question from a dumberer Cajun. Can you catch catfish ice fishing?


Way off topic, but yes you can. Most of the trick is finding them. Try posting this question in its own thread and you might get some good tips.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

GreenFletchings said:


> Would it be a bad idea to ice fish in waders? I ask because they are insulated, waterproof, and I already have them..


You could, but I wouldn't. Ice fishing isn't always bitter cold. I've often ice fished in temps above freezing and you can get pretty warm especially when the sun is shining. Waders often make you sweat and sweat can make you cold. Dressing in layers allows you to take some off or add some to adjust to the temperature. I would think waders would be more difficult to deal with.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GreenFletchings said:


> Would it be a bad idea to ice fish in waders? I ask because they are insulated, waterproof, and I already have them..


I ice fish in waders all the time, but not due to temperatures. Waders are perfect when there is a lot of slush. Some lakes here, like Strawberry routinely get a lot of snow on top of the ice and a pretty sizable slush layer will form between the ice and snow. This layer can often be thicker than the height of the standard winter boot and too many folks have a very short day on the hard deck due to wet feet. (ugh). Waders are perfect for such situations. They are very warm and it doesn't matter how much slush is out there, you won't get your legs wet. I have an old pair of neoprenes, but mostly use my Simms breathables any more. More comfortable.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is an additional question, just keeping it on the same post: Is it absolutely necessary to buy an ice auger? Or is fishing out of a pre-cut hole just as good?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Doubtful that you will find a precut hole that isn't iced over. When I first started over 30 years ago we used a shovel and a digging bar to get through the ice. You should be able to find a used hand auger that may need new blades and if you are on a budget that is the way to go.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

GreenFletchings said:


> Here is an additional question, just keeping it on the same post: Is it absolutely necessary to buy an ice auger? Or is fishing out of a pre-cut hole just as good?


If you're not the shy type I think most guys would drill a hole for you, I know I would if asked.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Find a guy with a ION auger... ask him how well it works, can you see him punch a hole with it? He'll be happy to show it off. 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Find a guy with a ION auger... ask him how well it works, can you see him punch a hole with it? He'll be happy to show it off.
> 
> -DallanC


Or if you have any fireworks left over you could try this.

http://www.cnet.com/news/ice-fishing-with-fireworks-is-an-explosive-proposition/#ftag=YHF65cbda0


----------

